# PEAVEY CS-800 amp



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I pick up an old Peavy amp in a trade deal, the guy had it hooked through a passive mixer and an MP3 player hooked to the mixer..it sound all good.

Now today i thought i would just plug in a bass guitar into this amp....very very little output...coming out of this amp...
What am i missing , it has HZ inputs on the back... i am wondering if there is something wrong with the output of this amp...should it not shake the walls....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Isn't that a PA amp? You'd probably need a line level signal to the input.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

IT says its a stereo power amp, whatever that means..


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

you will need a mixer or a preamp to use between the bass and the amp....as previously mentioned those 1/4" jacks are looking for a line level signal.....


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya..got one.... line level 1/4" inputs on the back. There are two separate amps and it can be bridged so if your using a mono signal you have to jumper to the other side. All the layouts should be printed on top of the amp.

love it


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got two speakers to hook up to it....so much on the back of these amps , i got alot to learn...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Ya..got one.... line level 1/4" inputs on the back. There are two separate amps and it can be bridged so if your using a mono signal you have to jumper to the other side. All the layouts should be printed on top of the amp.
> 
> love it


How do you have yours hooked up, and what are you using it for....i guess you must have a mixer ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Peavey CS 800 bandit12 images

Underneath the low z inputs ...power amp inputs ( 2 ) ... one for each side.. when you bridge it you plug one input to the other side. 

The other stuff is for when you bi amp the speakers. Peavey sold a crossover that looks like a tube and it fits under that cap. You input your signal then jump the high and low signals to the amp 

I may actually have a crossover that fits in there ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

mine looks different then the image link


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have used it several ways. I had some big Peavey speakers so I was bi-amping the signal. Currently I it for my big speakers FOH with a mixer. I have a full pa system. I also have a Tascam 1641 interface ( 16 channel ) that I record with but I get a monitor signal out of. I have plugged that into an amp


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Layout is the same for old and new ..at least for several years .. owned both


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Peavey CS800 Stereo Power Amp CS-800 Amplifier PA Live


----------

